# Is a respirator necessary when turning Acrylics?



## Timber Ripper (Mar 6, 2019)

I've been dealing with sinus issues for about 6 weeks now. Just about the same amount of time that I started turning more and more acrylics. Coincidence? 
I don't use a respirator or dust mask because they are two restrictive and causes my glasses to fog. And Honestly? I just hate wearing one unless I absolutely have too.
Anyone else's sinus get irritated after turning acrylics?
Who here uses a respirator and if so can you recommend a brand or model that is not restrictive.
-Anthony


----------



## Terredax (Mar 6, 2019)

My opinion, and only my opinion...

I believe a respirator is _always_ necessary when there is _any_ type of 
airborne particulate and/or hazardous fumes. 

I can't suggest a respirator, since peoples preferences vary. I would look for a full face or hood style. Both prevent fogging and introduce fresh air.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 6, 2019)

Anthony,

I developed severe problems with CA allergies two years after I started making pens, but not with turning acrylics. I too wear glasses and while I am not a big/large person (5' 10") I have large lungs. When I breath out with any face masks, or if I wear goggles, my glasses will fog. Anti-fog wipes do not work either.

I went to a respirator that fit snug. These two types:
https://www.amazon.com/Safety-Works...4&s=gateway&sprefix=Respirator,aps,191&sr=8-6
https://www.amazon.com/GVS-SPR457-E...sprefix=Respirator,aps,191&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

At first I did not like it but learned to live with it - to the point that in dry dusty weather, I wear one when cutting grass. I also wear a flip up face mask.

Face masks do not work for me. Humid air escapes up around my nose and into my glasses. No kinds of anti-fog stuff works with my lung volume. The first respirator I bought (I was overseas) had a single intake/exhaust filter and it did the same as a face mask. Then I went with a more expensive one an dual filters and larger exhaust port. I have not had a problem since then.

I had a Triton with forced air flowing but it had nicad batteries. Nicads are good for a couple of years then kaput. The expensive forced air masks are good, but you have to get used to using them.

One more thing: I tried everything I could in using other finishes so that I would not have to use a mask or respirator but in the end, if I wanted to enjoy pen making, I had to use CA on most pens. I put in a Dust Collector system and began using a respirator. It helped. I still do this. FOR my CA allergies, odorless CA really helps but I am so used to the old ways that I use regular CA and my respirator and a DC.


----------



## KLJ (Mar 6, 2019)

I use a Elipse p100, I wear glasses and have no problem with fogging. It also will fit under my Bionix face shield.


----------



## Talltim (Mar 6, 2019)

I use these with the 2097 filters.  They have a carbon layer in them.  I wear glasses and they have not been a problem. I use their large size. I am a big guy almost 6’ 8 (talltim) and huff and puff a lot of air. 

Ca used to bother me some but have been fine with this set up. 

Mask

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Professional-Facepiece-Respirator-Medium/dp/B004HXBCMG

Filters

https://www.amazon.com/3M-2097-Part...Q0V51GXCMNZ&psc=1&refRID=7Z9N52BFHQ0V51GXCMNZ


----------



## Timber Ripper (Mar 6, 2019)

John/Hank/Keith

I just ordered the Elipse p100 from amazon. I'll give it a shot

Thank you for your replies
-anthony


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a respirator but can't wear it as it makes my glasses move up and out of focus. Then I get headaches. I use 3-M dust masks with the relief valve; this is under a full face mask when I'm turning. Wear the mask when doing just about anything in the shop- sanding, drilling, painting or finishing, etc. Why? My wife says to wear it.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know. But I wear a mask. have a dc, a fan creating positive pressure behind me, and a large shop air filter. I am sure there is still some stuff in my lungs. I never smoked, drank, or ...., but something will have to kill me. I do own a face shield, but don't wear it unless I am roughing a bottle stopper. I should probably wear it for safety reasons.


----------



## CaptainJane (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi. My 2 cents. I started out building wood model ships. Many people use CA glue, and I was one of them. After an early hull planking session, when I went to bed that night, I thought I had a sudden severe case of pneumonia - my lungs were very gurgle-ey. Although I did not die, I found I have developed a severe allergy to CA glue. Well crap!

Fast forward to now, and my new penturning hobby. I love the CA finish, and wanted to use it, SO I researched and bought a 3M RUGGED COMFORT QUICK LATCH 1/2 FACE RESPIRATOR - about $20 plus cartridges. A size Small is model number 6501QL, Medium 6502QL, and Large 6203QL. 

I bought a pack of dual purpose cartridges - 3M model 60926 - about $15. It is a P100 particulate/air filter on top of a Multi Gas Vapor cartridge - listed as Nuisance level organic vapors, and nuisance level acid gases. I can not smell any CA fumes, and cocobolo dust does not bother me the least - but I must wear a long sleeve shirt - don't ask how I know (big rash all over my arms).

I really like the Quick Latch feature, and it is the reason I chose this model. You just flip the latch under your chin, and the mask falls down from your mouth a few inches, allowing you to talk, drink, snack - - . When you are ready to go back to work, just flip the Quick Latch back under your chin, and you are back in business.

Turning acrylic does not bother me, just the CA.  I do have a half-asses dust collection system that pulls some fumes, but the respirator is comfortable, and does not fog my safety glasses.


----------



## acmaclaren (Mar 6, 2019)

I've had lung issues before I even started turning. So I use a face shield and respirator. I turn both wood and arcylic. I also wear glasses as well. I've never had an issues wearing these at the same time. I hope this helps you.

Face Shield
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/bionic-face-shield

Respirator
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/89/6028/North-CFR-1-Respirator


----------



## woodchuck42 (Mar 6, 2019)

I use my airshield pro for all my turning and sanding also with ca glue


----------



## wizical (Mar 6, 2019)

This is the airshield that I use, 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009POIVW...olid=1CZAG5LVGFRV2&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

havent had any issues and change out the filters every few months....depending on how much turning I am doing

pretty much always use a respirator when turning!


----------



## terry q (Mar 6, 2019)

I use one of these.   Cheaper than emphysema  or lung cancer.   What's your health worth?
https://industrialsafety.com/3m-tr-...pK_fNIznOzXfOfiISqJ2VOeea2vFyCBhoClFgQAvD_BwE


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 6, 2019)

When I first started turning it was in the school shop class, No face mask, no dust collectors, none of the stuff today.  That includes no chucks, it was use the spur drive, dead center and faceplates.  From 1961 until about 1995 I did without, then I met another local turner, and slowly acquired safety stuff, chucks etc..


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 7, 2019)

I use three things that really help.
For a respirator I use the Trend Air Shield pro.  Batteries hold a charge for 8-10 hours and it's got a built in face shield.
The VA gave me some nasal spray that cuts down on the irritation from saw dust and dust in general.  That really helps
At night my wife fills the diffuser in the bedroom with with essential oils.  I know one is called Breathe and it fills the room with a cool mist that keeps my sinuses clear and open.  There's a couple more oils she puts in the diffuser but believe it or not it helps.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 7, 2019)

I hook up my Shop Vac to the lathe banjo when I use CA. Takes away the fumes. Vac isn't enough to get most dust and shaving. I use my broom and dust pan.


----------

